# Blueprint Symbols



## HMF

Blueprint Symbols for the Machinist


Flatness


Straightness


Roundness


Cylindricity


Profile of a Line


Profile of a Surface


Parallelism


Perpendicularity


Angularity


Runout


True Position


Concentricity


Symmetry


Coplanarity


----------

